# ICE Helix 5 / Kayak Mount



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a new 'ICE HELIX 5 CHIRP GPS G2' at Christmas this year. Loved using it on the ice but also would like to use it on my kayak. My old flasher was a Humminbird Ice35 and i had used it a couple times on my kayak. Just looped the transducer through the kayak handle and let it float out in front of the kayak. It worked ok..... as long as i was sitting completely still. Start paddling and the float leans over and you loose an accurate reading. I would like to get a better reading while in motion but keep the accuracy of the flasher so i can see real time vertical presentations in deeper water when i do sit still.

Is there some DIY holder i can make and just use the Ice Float transducer i have....... or do i just need to get a different transducer and mount to use for the kayak? I have looked up DIY Transducer Mounts, but all of them look like a completely different shape transducer than the cone looking transducer and float i have for the Helix Ice system. If i do need to get a new transducer, i have no clue what i need. Thanks for any help!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you could use the Humminbird portable transducer with temp XPT-9-20-T. Is your kayak a sit in or SOT? I run my transducer through the front right hand scupper hole. If you have a sit in kayak, I think the portable will suction cup to the side of it. Star Marine Depot has several different transducers that will work with the birds. I have a Helix 5 Chirp GPS G2 DI and I think mine takes a slightly different ducer.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Now i see the portable one on H-Birds site..... i must have looked at that page for a half an hour and somehow missed it. Unfortunately, my kayak is a sit-in, so no scupper holes. Eventually i will end up with a SOT. The suction cup looks easier that what was in my mind and no holes to put in the kayak.


----------

